# Auto Pilot With No Lights



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

wish me luck everyone im leaving for the weekend tonight and i will be back saturday night and my timer just broke today and i cant get a new one so i am leaving my lights off and just leaving the blinds open on my window so the tank gets indirect natural light... im leaving all filters on but the lights and co2 off just cause i dont think its healthy for the fish to have lights on 247 so i will deal with the algea consequinces when i get home hopefully its not too bad all i know is my sanchezi is gowing to love it without the lights on wish i coulda put a few dozen ghost shrimp in there to keep him occupied while im gone ohh well.
-Josh


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

would be better if you had 100% darkness rather than light from the window.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That does suck. I hate when small things happen at bad times. He should be ok for a while. Hope everything is alright when you get home.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck, let us know when you get home. Always stressful on the way home.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

you think i should keep my blinds closed?? the light that comes in my room is indirect sunlight the sun doesnt shine directly through my window but it lets enough light in to illuminate the tank i know algae will grow but im guessing it will only be on the front glass plus i didnt dose the water column so there shouldnt be any nutrients floating around only the fert tabs in the soil. maybe i will just keep my blinds closed.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

I know my tank looked like sh*t until I was able to cover the window that was allowing all the light to come through. Esp. with diatoms.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Unless you have the tank outside, its not going to do much except cause trouble.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

just leave your lights off. i have went on vacation and left the lights in my tanks off for numerous days nothing happened. you should be ok with no lights.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I wouldnt sweat the lights...leave them off and close the blinds...I'm sure a bit of light still comes through anyway.
My tanks are in the basement and I forget to turn the lights on every once in a while...

It would be a pain in the neck to get rid of an algae bloom.

Good luck and don't sweat it.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

JustJoshinYa said:


> you think i should keep my blinds closed?? the light that comes in my room is indirect sunlight the sun doesnt shine directly through my window but it lets enough light in to illuminate the tank i know algae will grow but im guessing it will only be on the front glass plus i didnt dose the water column so there shouldnt be any nutrients floating around only the fert tabs in the soil. maybe i will just keep my blinds closed.


natural light will cause algae.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

home and there is a little bit of algae on my anubius and onion plant but other than that not bad i actually had some new growth on the anubus and japonica and there are alot of diatoms on the front which i will scrub off tomorrow after work.

thanks for the advice everyone

tomorrow im also gonna hit my tank with some melafix, ive already dosed it with pimafix a few weeks ago and my sanchezi still has a little white growth on one of his fins that didnt get cleared with the pimafix so its probably bacterial and not fungal... we will see


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Good to hear..

Hope you get your fish hooked up!


----------

